# What I'm reading...



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I recently finished Joe Hill's "The Fireman", excellent read. His best since Heart Shaped Box. 

I'm reading Stephen King's last installment on the Bill Hodge's trilogy, "End of Watch" which is another excellent read. 

It was fun reading the novels of a son and father back to back. Definitely different writers but both have a fantastic attention to detail.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I had forgotten that King's family are writers. I stopped reading King's books after Pet Semetary. For some reason I found that profoundly disturbing. 

I'm reading _The Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailors_ which details the naval battle in the Philipine Sea that matched Japanese battleships against American destroyers.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Darren said:


> I had forgotten that King's family are writers. I stopped reading King's books after Pet Semetary. For some reason I found that profoundly disturbing.
> 
> I'm reading _The Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailors_ which details the naval battle in the Philipine Sea that matched Japanese battleships against American destroyers.


King's later books are more fantasy and less horror, in my opinion. Pet Sematary bothered me too. 

Tabitha King writes as well but I've never read her work.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Darren said:


> I had forgotten that King's family are writers. I stopped reading King's books after *Pet Semetary*. For some reason I found that profoundly disturbing.
> 
> I'm reading _The Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailors_ which details the naval battle in the Philipine Sea that matched Japanese battleships against American destroyers.


That's where I started and stopped reading King.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

po boy said:


> That's where I started and stopped reading King.



Me too!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I just finished Lisa Scottoline's *Most Wanted*.
It was soooo good. I had a hard time putting it down.

I don't want to give too much away but it is about a couple who have fertility problems. It involves a serial killer. That is all that I had better say.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm reading "The Curse on Tenth Grave" by Darynda Jones. It's a great series, funny and sarcastic. 

Next up is Stephen King's book of short stories, "Skeleton Crew". It's just been put out in audio.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I have found King's last half dozen book to be among his best, best since the Stand. Joyland was one of the best books I have read in a long time.

I finished The Fireman a couple of weeks back. I would give it 7-8/10. One trait they both share, in my opinion is that they are great storytellers. It is like you are sitting around a fire listening to them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> I have found King's last half dozen book to be among his best, best since the Stand. Joyland was one of the best books I have read in a long time.
> 
> I finished The Fireman a couple of weeks back. I would give it 7-8/10. One trait they both share, in my opinion is that they are great storytellers. It is like you are sitting around a fire listening to them.


I'm reading "Skeleton Crew" right now (I slipped in a couple more books), it's an old book of short stories that was recently made into an audio. It's just not as good as his newer work. 

Joyland was great, as was the Bill Hodges trilogy, but I loved Dr. Sleep.

Did you like Dreamcatcher, Duma Key, and Cell? I thoroughly enjoyed all three but many people didn't.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm reading "Skeleton Crew" right now (I slipped in a couple more books), it's an old book of short stories that was recently made into an audio. It's just not as good as his newer work.
> 
> Joyland was great, as was the Bill Hodges trilogy, but I loved Dr. Sleep.
> 
> Did you like Dreamcatcher, Duma Key, and Cell? I thoroughly enjoyed all three but many people didn't.


I did. The first two not as much as later work. But Cell was very good. 

I think the ones I don't like are generally from his drug and alcohol problems period.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just finished "The Wicked Girls" and it was just interesting enough to keep me listening until the end. I'm onto "Tricky Twenty Two" by Janet Evanovich, Stephanie Plum is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I just finished "The Wicked Girls" and it was just interesting enough to keep me listening until the end. I'm onto "Tricky Twenty Two" by Janet Evanovich, Stephanie Plum is my guilty pleasure.


That one sounds good, have to try it. My guilty pleasure are Sue Grafton's Kinsey Milhone series. A is for ...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Finished Stephanie Plum and onto "The Jealous Kind" by James Lee Burke. He's one of my favorite authors although I prefer Dave Robicheaux to the Holland family series.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> That one sounds good, have to try it. My guilty pleasure are Sue Grafton's Kinsey Milhone series. A is for ...


I tried the Milhone series but just couldn't get into it. I'll have to try again. 

Stephanie Plum is just plain funny.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I recently got a library card again, have been reading ebooks. Went back thru my old favorites, Hillerman and Grisham. Read all the Longmire books by Johnson, they made me miss the series even more. Also re-read some old L'Amour favorites, still waiting for The Walking Drum to be available. I will also run thru the Evanovich books, have read a couple and they are amusing. I think I like the "Wicked" series even better than Stephanie Plum. Would like to see something new from Jeanette Walls.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> I recently got a library card again, have been reading ebooks. Went back thru my old favorites, Hillerman and Grisham. Read all the Longmire books by Johnson, they made me miss the series even more. Also re-read some old L'Amour favorites, still waiting for The Walking Drum to be available. I will also run thru the Evanovich books, have read a couple and they are amusing. I think I like the "Wicked" series even better than Stephanie Plum. Would like to see something new from Jeanette Walls.


Longmire is my current favorite series, and there's a new book out "An Obvious Fact" due out on Tuesday (9/13) 

Grisham has a new one coming out on 10/25. I keep reading hoping there will be another "A Time to Kill" or "The Last Juror", maybe this one. 

I'll try the "Wicked" series. The only thing I've read by Jeanette Walls was her memoir "Glass Castle", I enjoyed it.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Longmire is my current favorite series, and there's a new book out "An Obvious Fact" due out on Tuesday (9/13)
> 
> *Grisham has a new one coming out on 10/25. I keep reading hoping there will be another "A Time to Kill*" or "The Last Juror", maybe this one.
> 
> I'll try the "Wicked" series. The only thing I've read by Jeanette Walls was her memoir "Glass Castle", I enjoyed it.


I have to catch up on Grisham. Read a time to kill twice, but my favorite Grisham is "Painted House".

Currently reading "The Survivor" from the Mitch Rapp Series.
Just Finished "The Crossing" by Michael Connelly and read all he puts out.
Prior to that read "When David Died" by john Locke. Locke writes some weird stuff.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> I have to catch up on Grisham. Read a time to kill twice, but my favorite Grisham is "Painted House".
> 
> Currently reading "The Survivor" from the Mitch Rapp Series.
> Just Finished "The Crossing" by Michael Connelly and read all he puts out.
> Prior to that read "When David Died" by john Locke. Locke writes some weird stuff.


I enjoyed "Painted House" too. Plus there is a new Micheal Connelly (it's a Harry Bosch, I think) coming out on November 1st. 

I'll look into the Mitch Rapp series.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I enjoyed "Painted House" too. Plus there is a new Micheal Connelly (it's a Harry Bosch, I think) coming out on November 1st.
> 
> I'll look into the Mitch Rapp series.


Yes, Harry Bosch, but read the Michael Haller (sp) stuff also.

Check out Jake Lassiter Series and the other stuff by Lavine.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> Yes, Harry Bosch, but read the Michael Haller (sp) stuff also.
> 
> Check out Jake Lassiter Series and the other stuff by Lavine.


I like both Bosch and the Lincoln Lawyer series, but the best is when they're together and the book is about both.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Longmire is my current favorite series, and there's a new book out "An Obvious Fact" due out on Tuesday (9/13)
> 
> Grisham has a new one coming out on 10/25. I keep reading hoping there will be another "A Time to Kill" or "The Last Juror", maybe this one.
> 
> I'll try the "Wicked" series. The only thing I've read by Jeanette Walls was her memoir "Glass Castle", I enjoyed it.


Walls' best book IMO is Half Broke Horses. It is her grandmothers life but written in first person. That's the book I "discovered" her with. 

One L'Amour I wanted to read again, the library didn't have. Down the Long Hills. The main character is a little boy and it would make a good movie. I think people overlook L'Amour because so much of his early work was "Wild West with a gunfight and a fistfight", but he wrote some real gems that were not that same old "script". Last of the Breed, The Walking Drum come to mind.

I was going to read the Harry Potters, but good grief they still have a waiting list.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> Walls' best book IMO is Half Broke Horses. It is her grandmothers life but written in first person. That's the book I "discovered" her with.
> 
> One L'Amour I wanted to read again, the library didn't have. Down the Long Hills. The main character is a little boy and it would make a good movie. I think people overlook L'Amour because so much of his early work was "Wild West with a gunfight and a fistfight", but he wrote some real gems that were not that same old "script". Last of the Breed, The Walking Drum come to mind.
> 
> I was going to read the Harry Potters, but good grief they still have a waiting list.


You've never read Harry Potter? Get on the waiting list, they are great books. I reread them every couple of years. 

My youngest daughter loves them so much she has a full sleeve Harry Potter tattoo on her right arm. It's beautiful. She has a large tree of book quotes "growing" from her hip up her side too- quotes from Harry Potter, The Hunger Games, and other books that are important to her. I'd like to do something similar.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I like both Bosch and the Lincoln Lawyer series, but the best is when they're together and the book is about both.


Same here and "The Crossing" had both of them in it.


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

..I have been readin some of Malachi Martin`s books, darn instrestin, he was murdered for what he knew......


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"The Jealous Kind" by James Lee Burke was wonderful. I'm rereading, "Dry Bones" by Craig Johnson because his new Walt Longmire, "An Obvious Fact" came out and I can't remember the details...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished rereading "Dry Bones", and started "An Obvious Fact". It's funny, sarcastic and all together brilliant, and I just started it.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Finished Reading "The Survivor", read a short "Blue on Black" by Michael Connelly and read the first two books of a three box set Of The Rebekka Franck series. About a third of the way through book three.

Looked at Craig Johnson and James Lee Burke, looks good.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Finished "An Obvious Fact" I would have sooner but our youngest daughter was home for a visit. I just started "Hillbilly Elegy" by JD Vance.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Springsteen's autobiography. His writing style is much like his music. About 60% through. Good if you are a fan.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Springsteen's autobiography. His writing style is much like his music. About 60% through. Good if you are a fan.


I am a fan, and thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I recently started a series that I think I'm going to really like, the first book is called "Hounded" and it's by Kevin Hearne. If you like Irish folklore, you'll love this book. I already bought the second book in the series.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just started Jodi Picoult's "Small Great Things" it's about white supremacists. :yuck:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"Great Small Things" was a very good read. It ranks along with "My Sister's Keeper" and "Nineteen Minutes". 

I just started "The Whistler" by John Grisham. I'm hoping for another "A Time to Kill" or "The Juror" but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

IP, You read too fast for me...

Finished Rebekka Francks series several days ago. 
Just pre-ordered Connelly's new book coming out on the 1St.
Sooner or later, I'll catch up on Grisham. Loved Painted House. I think "A Time To Kill" is the only one I have read two times.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I "read" audio books while I work around the farm. I think I'm over 55 books so far this year... 

You can tell how much I enjoyed the book by how fast I got through it. Most of the time I'll go back and reread it in a few months to see what I missed.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Just finished "Dark Matter" by Blake Crouch. Quantum physics combined with great storytelling.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Just finished Grisham's "The Confession". Very Good.

Starting "The Wrong Side of Goodbye" by Connelly


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> Just finished Grisham's "The Confession". Very Good.
> 
> Starting "The Wrong Side of Goodbye" by Connelly


I finished The Whistler yesterday, and was going to start The Wrong Side of Goodbye when I realized I couldn't remember what happened in The Crossing. So, I'm rereading it.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I finished The Whistler yesterday, and was going to start The Wrong Side of Goodbye when I realized I couldn't remember what happened in The Crossing. So, I'm rereading it.


Just about 20% through the Whistler, right now hard to tell. It's not bad at all, but not sure if it's that good yet.

OK up to 50% and will say it is good


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Finished the Wrong Side of Goodbye, now I am on the Wrong End of A Good Book. Great Read..

Started "Of Mice And Men" by Steinbeck


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Finished "Of Mice and Men". C G Coopers new book "Liberty Down" came out today and will most likely start that tonight. Cooper is one of my favorite authors.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Finished "Liberty Down"
Read "Sorority Girl" by John Locke
Took about a week off and started catching up on John Grisham and read the following:
"The Confession"
"Sycamore Row"
"The Litigators"
"Gray Mountain"

Grisham's "The Associate" is next...


----------



## warrpath4x4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just finished "one year after" by William R Forstchen it's the second book in the series. Before that I read all of the "home" series by A (angry) American, if it's a good book it still usually takes me a month to read a book but I was finishing the home books in just shy of 2 weeks each.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished book 3 in the Iron Druid series the other day. And started Anne Bishop's Written in Red (The Others) series yesterday, it is excellent.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I finished book 3 in the Iron Druid series the other day. And started Anne Bishop's Written in Red (The Others) series yesterday, it is excellent.


Checked it out on Amazon. Looks good, but can you give me an update. I find books like this go a bit romantic side at times and that's not for me.

Thanks


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Checked it out on Amazon. Looks good, but can you give me an update. I find books like this go a bit romantic side at times and that's not for me.
> 
> Thanks


Written in Red isn't romantic yet but it could go that way, and probably will. 

The Iron Druid isn't romantic, well at least in three books, unless you call a Irish Wolfhound asking for French Poodles romantic.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Just finished "Hidden Figures", the story of black "computers" who helped build our aeronautics and space programs.

On to lighter stuff. "Manitou Canyon" by William Kent Krueger. Set in the Boundary Waters area.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Finished "The Associate" and also read Grisham's "Calico Joe".

Not sure what's next.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> Finished "The Associate" and also read Grisham's "Calico Joe".
> 
> Not sure what's next.


Craig Johnson's Walt Longmire mysteries... You won't be sorry.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Those do look good. Thanks... Hope my Library has them in ebook.

I did start "The Debt Collector" by Jon Mills. Amazon rates it 4.5 out of 5 stars. Seems high, but I have read only 25%.... The price was right at $0.00


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished Written in Red, and it didn't end as well as it started but I'm game for the second book. I started Turbo Twenty Three, it's a guilty pleasure Stephanie Plum.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Finished "The Debt Collector" and it turned out pretty good and was book one in a 6 book series. Finished all six.

Also read Grisham's "The summons" good as always with Grisham. 
Starting something tonight...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

A read a few books that weren't stellar, and have now decided to reread Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern series. This will be the first time in audio format. 

I'm starting with Dragonflight.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> A read a few books that weren't stellar, and have now decided to reread Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern series. This will be the first time in audio format.
> 
> I'm starting with Dragonflight.


I've always had a soft spot for Dragon stories. Let me know what you think of those. I've never read them, actually. 

For my part, I'm currently reading Lyonesse: The green pearl by Jack Vance. Apparently he was pretty famous, so I'm giving it a shot. ironically it's the second book in a series. I hate it when that happens. It seems to going fine, but I may have go back and read book 1. So far I like his style. It is consolidated, without too many superfluous descriptions, and an enjoyable plot .


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> I've always had a soft spot for Dragon stories. Let me know what you think of those. I've never read them, actually.
> 
> For my part, I'm currently reading Lyonesse: The green pearl by Jack Vance. Apparently he was pretty famous, so I'm giving it a shot. ironically it's the second book in a series. I hate it when that happens. It seems to going fine, but I may have go back and read book 1. So far I like his style. It is consolidated, without too many superfluous descriptions, and an enjoyable plot .


The Dragonrider's of Pern is a classic series, give it a try. 

The Lyonesse trilogy sounds good, I'm adding it to my list. Thanks.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Started The Seventh Plague by James Rollins, another Signa Force book. I think #12. It's one of those comfort books-not challenging and if you like one, you'll like them all.

One of those 7/10 books, enjoyable, but by the time you read the next one, you'll forget what this one was about.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished Dragonflight and started Dragonquest. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed this series.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Just got done with Alloy of Law by Brandon Sanderson. A pretty easy and fun read.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I stumbled onto the Anna Pigeon series of books by Nevada Barr. I really liked her character and the various settings of the books. I think I have read them all now, but I was too impatient to wait for them to become available in chronological order. 

Also discovered Michael Connelly, he is a gifted writer even if the L.A. location of his characters isn't my fave.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> I stumbled onto the Anna Pigeon series of books by Nevada Barr. I really liked her character and the various settings of the books. I think I have read them all now, but I was too impatient to wait for them to become available in chronological order.
> 
> Also discovered Michael Connelly, he is a gifted writer even if the L.A. location of his characters isn't my fave.


I'm not a fan of Nevada Barr. I am a huge fan of Michael Connelly, both Harry Bosch and Mickey Haller. I read recently that he's going to add a female lead character soon.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I just finished The Shepherd's Life by James Rebanks. It was ....different. I've never read a book where I didn't know how I felt about it when I was finished with it. Still not sure if I liked it or not -- I'm ambivalent towards it. I may need to re-read it. Not sure what I'm going to read next. Maybe Wolf Hall. Got a few books for Christmas so I'm not sure what to dive into next.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SLFarmMI said:


> I just finished The Shepherd's Life by James Rebanks. It was ....different. I've never read a book where I didn't know how I felt about it when I was finished with it. Still not sure if I liked it or not -- I'm ambivalent towards it. I may need to re-read it. Not sure what I'm going to read next. Maybe Wolf Hall. Got a few books for Christmas so I'm not sure what to dive into next.


I almost always reread those type books. 

I finished Dragonquest, and started the first book in the Night Huntress series the other day.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Decided to read a book called The Throwaway Children by Diney Costeloe next. It's an iBook I got for my iPad. It was about the lives of 2 sisters in post-WWII England. Good book but very sad in places.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm waiting for new books to be released at the end of the month so I'm rereading the Jane Jameson, Half Moon Hollow books by Molly Harper. Laugh out loud funny.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm starting a book called A Turn of Light by Julie E. Czerneda. I like it so far which is saying something. Most books, quite honestly, lose me on the first page.


----------



## Lowground (Jun 27, 2016)

I wish I could read _Kingkiller chronicles day 3 the doors of stone_ but it hasn't been published. I've waited five years since day 2. Oh well.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I just started Dark Matter by Blake Crouch. It is off to a good start for me.


----------



## holon (Jan 24, 2017)

Agriculture Course - The Birth of the Biodynamic Method by Rudolf Steiner. I just finished One Straw Revolution by Massanobu Fukuoka, which I highly recommend. It is about a japanese farmer/philosopher who goes against conventional farming. It is more of a philosophical book than a how-to, but a great read to open your mind a bit if you feel stuck in a rut or in the mood to challenge something...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just started Darynda Jones' "Eleventh Grave in Moonlight." It's her latest in the Charlie Davidson series. They are funny, but have enough sex scenes to make them quite interesting but NSFW. 

Neil Gaiman has a new book out on February 7th that I'm really looking forward to called, "Norse Mythology."


----------



## Lowground (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone read this? I thought about picking it up.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm starting, "The Life We Bury" by Allen Eskens today.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/Moody-Bitches-Taking-Missing-Having/dp/1594205809

The title has a 'bad word' in it otherwise I would post a photo of the title.
My oldest (26) and I were in the library and I pulled the book off the shelf, and said "look it's a book about me" (in jest, not really, ha ha).
She grabbed it, read the jacket, and said.......I'm gonna like this book.

She can't put it down.
She will snap me excerpts from the book, tell me about it on the phone, etc.
When she's finished, I'm gonna read it......
It's confirmation!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I really enjoyed "The Life We Bury" and started "Burn What Will Burn" by CB McKenzie. I'm not so sure I'm going to like it, I really liked his book, "Bad Country."


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I just finished Hillbilly Elegy by J.D. Vance. My family and I relate very closely to this story. It is spot on for a post WW2 generation of East Kentuckians and a good read.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

IMFoghorn said:


> I just finished Hillbilly Elegy by J.D. Vance. My family and I relate very closely to this story. It is spot on for a post WW2 generation of East Kentuckians and a good read.


I really enjoyed Hillbilly Elegy, and wondered how close to real life it was.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"Burn What Will Burn" wasn't as enjoyable as "Bad Country", and I don't know how many times I told myself to give it five more minutes before I gave up. I'm glad I finished it tho.

Today I'll start Neil Gaiman's new book, "Norse Mythology."


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> "Burn What Will Burn" wasn't as enjoyable as "Bad Country", and I don't know how many times I told myself to give it five more minutes before I gave up. I'm glad I finished it tho.
> 
> Today I'll start Neil Gaiman's new book, "Norse Mythology."


"Norse Mythology" was very good. I didn't realize that Thor was both not bright and a jerk. 

I started "The Turn" by Kim Harrison the other day, it's the prequel to her Rachel Morgan, "The Hollows" series. So far it's excellent.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"The Turn" by Kim Harrison was very good to excellent. 

I started "The Dresden Files" by Jim Butcher this morning.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> I really enjoyed "The Life We Bury" and started "Burn What Will Burn" by CB McKenzie. I'm not so sure I'm going to like it, I really liked his book, "Bad Country."


A couple months ago, I read "The Life We Bury" and really enjoyed it too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> "The Turn" by Kim Harrison was very good to excellent.
> 
> I started "The Dresden Files" by Jim Butcher this morning.


I finished "The Dresden Files" yesterday and it was meh. It was the first book in a very long series so I'll probably try the second book. 

I'm rereading book 10 of the Mercy Thompson series, "Fire Touched" because there is a new book out on Tuesday.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I started and finished the first book in the Alex Delaware/Milo Sturgis mysteries, "When the Bough Breaks." It was good, but dated. I do think I'll read the second book tho. 

Today I start book 10 in the Mercy Thompson series by Patricia Briggs, "Silence Fallen."


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I started and finished the first book in the Alex Delaware/Milo Sturgis mysteries, "When the Bough Breaks." It was good, but dated. I do think I'll read the second book tho.
> 
> Today I start book 10 in the Mercy Thompson series by Patricia Briggs, "Silence Fallen."



I enjoyed the Kellerman books up to a point. And like many series it probably should end.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I stumbled over the Gabriel Du Pre series by Peter Bowen. Reading them out of order because apparently there are some slooooow readers and I'm impatient. Enjoying them, a real different character.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'll check out that series, Mo Cows. 

I finished, "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them" by Newt Scamander. It was excellent. After I started, "An Innocent Client" Joe Dillard book 1, by Scott Pratt. It was quite good. I'm just finishing, "The Weight of This World" by David Joy. I loved his debut novel, "Where All Light Tends to Go" but this one is soul sucking dark. Well written, but man.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Just started American War by Omar El Akkad, Kind of timely. A couple chapters in, pretty good.

Also just finished Mississippi Blood by Greg Iles-good completion to his Natchez trilogy.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Just started American War by Omar El Akkad, Kind of timely. A couple chapters in, pretty good.
> 
> Also just finished Mississippi Blood by Greg Iles-good completion to his Natchez trilogy.


I'm working on Isles's Devil's Punchbowl.


----------



## tjlmama (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm on the 3rd book of the "Long Earth Series" by Terry Pratchet and Stephen Baxter


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The "Long Earth" looks interesting, thank you tjlmama. 

I finished "The Devil's Punchbowl" and it was meh. It was much better than "Turning Angel", but fell short of the first book in the series "The Quiet Game."

I started Faith Hunter's "Blood of the Earth" yesterday and already bought the second book in the series. Next up is Stephen King's "Dead Zone" read by James Franco.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Right now I'm re-reading "The Sheer Ecstasy of being a Lunatic Farmer" by Joel Salatin. I love the way this guy writes. I've read a few of his other books as well: "You Can Farm", "Holy Cows and Hog Heaven" and "Everything I Want To Do Is Illegal". I really enjoyed them all!

I think he should run for president.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished, "Curse on the Land" by Faith Hunter, and it was as good as her first Soulwood novel. I'm now reading book #11 "Cold Reign" in Hunter's Jane Yellowrock series.

I think I'll read "Girl on a Train" by Paula Hawkins next.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just finished "Finger Lickin' Fifteen" by Janet Evanovich. She makes me laugh! I've gotten my Mom and sister into reading her stuff too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

CountryMom22 said:


> I just finished "Finger Lickin' Fifteen" by Janet Evanovich. She makes me laugh! I've gotten my Mom and sister into reading her stuff too.


Stephanie is my guilty pleasure. She makes me laugh too.


----------



## warrpath4x4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just finished the Glenn Beck book "Agenda 21"


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Many times a book is hyped, but I really enjoyed "The Girl on the Train" by Paula Hawkins.

Today I'm starting "Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine" by Gail Honeywell. I like the title.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Read "Stranger in the Woods" while traveling. An interesting read about a guy who lived for 27 years in the Maine woods while pilfering from cabins and camps. Brought up some interesting thoughts and conversations I'm still pondering.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> Read "Stranger in the Woods" while traveling. An interesting read about a guy who lived for 27 years in the Maine woods while pilfering from cabins and camps. Brought up some interesting thoughts and conversations I'm still pondering.


I saw something about this man on a documentary, I think. Somehow it's familiar, and was interesting.

"Eleanor Olyiphant" was a good read, not what I expected but definitely worth reading. I started "Greywalker" by Kat Richardson the other day, it's my second attempt. It's supposed to be a great urban fantasy series, so I'm trying again. 

I'm on track in my 50 book goal for 2017.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished "Greywalker", and I'll download the second book in the series later today. 

I started "Born in Fire and Ice" by KF Breene and so far it's a bit slow.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I just downloaded, Lights Out: A Cyberattack, A Nation Unprepared, Surviving the Aftermath by Ted Koppel.

*In this New York Times bestselling investigation, Ted Koppel reveals that a major cyberattack on America’s power grid is not only possible but likely, that it would be devastating, and that the United States is shockingly unprepared.*

It looks like it will be a good read.


----------



## warrpath4x4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Currently reading patriots by James Wesley Rawles


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

i have decided to go back and read some of the classics im starting with nineteen eighty four by George Orwell


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"Born in Fire and Ice" was a very good read, I'm anxiously awaiting the second book in the series.

I'm now reading "Moon Over Manifest" by Claire Vanderpool.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hidden Evidence textbook


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Stumbled over the Merry Gentry series by Laurell K Hamilton. Oh my, is it just me or is it hot in here? lol


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> Stumbled over the Merry Gentry series by Laurell K Hamilton. Oh my, is it just me or is it hot in here? lol


I've read that series on and off for years. It is a bit steamy. 

I started "In the Woods" by Tana French, and I'm most of the way through it. It's quite good.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished "In the Woods" and already bought the second book in the series. Yesterday I started "Camino Island" by John Grisham. Sadly, it isn't another "A Time to Kill" or "The Last Juror."


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Just finished "Killers of the Flower Moon" about the systematic killings of members of the Osage tribe in the 1920's for their oil money. On to something lighter.

"The Breaking Point". One of the body farm books.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

The Breaking Point looks good, will load it on my kindle tonight


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

no really said:


> The Breaking Point looks good, will load it on my kindle tonight


Somehow I missed it when it came out. So far so good.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Just bought "in The Woods" sounds good. mmoetc-would you recommend Killers of the Flower Moon. I have considered it, but haven't purchased yet?

Thanks


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

keenataz said:


> Just bought "in The Woods" sounds good. mmoetc-would you recommend Killers of the Flower Moon. I have considered it, but haven't purchased yet?
> 
> Thanks


Disclaimer- I seldom buy a book anymore. That's what my library card is for.

I found it to be an interesting read. It gave me some insight into a time and culture I wasn't really familiar with. It wasn't a compelling page turner to me but I never felt like I had to force my way through it. Hope that helps.


----------



## kellyon (Jun 21, 2017)

Just started to read Shantaram by Gregory David Roberts
amazing book about India


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished Camino Island, and it was not one of John Grisham's best work. I started The Dead Zone by Stephen King. I read it years ago, but it just came out on Audible, and it's read by James Franco. Had to read it again.


----------



## warrpath4x4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Today I finished liberators by James Wesley rawles, not his best work. Returned it to the library and grabbed a book called "radical" so far it's pretty good, read 136 pages this afternoon.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished "The Dead Zone" and started the second book in the Dublin Murder Squad series- "The Likeness." If it doesn't pick up soon I'm going to move on to another book.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Library book: The Murder of Magpies
Pretty good so far


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Just finished A Game of Ghosts the latest Charlie Parker thriller by John Connolly. Series still going strong. If you like private eye, violence with a dash of supernatural highly recommend. But have to start at beginning of series.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I couldn't finish "The Likeness" and moved on to "All the Ugly and Wonderful Things" by Bryn Greenwood, which was very good. After that I started "Big Little Lies" by Liane Moriarty, which is pretty good. 

I'm on track to complete my 2017 50 book challenge.


----------



## Ralphy (Aug 13, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> I recently finished Joe Hill's "The Fireman", excellent read. His best since Heart Shaped Box.
> 
> I'm reading Stephen King's last installment on the Bill Hodge's trilogy, "End of Watch" which is another excellent read.
> 
> It was fun reading the novels of a son and father back to back. Definitely different writers but both have a fantastic attention to detail.


Don't read fantasy, and less Stephen King but real life is Awesome. I am reading BONHOEFFER, BY Eric Metaxas, this man was amazing. a real story. I highly recommend this book, drop King, that man sold his soul to the devil. Good reading... Bye


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Just finished "Golden Prey" by John Sanford. I'd found the last few Prey books a bit stale but the move to the fed. marshall's office might just bring Davenport back to life.

I'm working through "Janesville". It's an accounting of what happens to a city and people when a GM plant closes after 100 years or so.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> I recently started a series that I think I'm going to really like, the first book is called "Hounded" and it's by Kevin Hearne. If you like Irish folklore, you'll love this book. I already bought the second book in the series.


I really enjoyed that series. Probably my favorite series, though, at least in audio books, is the Aubrey-Maturin series by Patrick O'Brian, narrated by Simon Vance. The series has been recorded twice, and I've listened a bit to the other narrator, but didn't like him nearly as well. Vance seems to capture the nature of the individual characters amazingly well, and they are very well-drawn characters. I've run through the entire twenty-book series twice in order, and now I'm reading them randomly. There is a 21st book, but it's incomplete because the author died, and I haven't found the heart to take it on.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Michael Connelly's The Late Show just came out a few minutes ago and I got it.
I haven't commented in a while. Some of what I have read.

All of the Walt Longmire Series and all of the David Wolf Series by Jeff Carson. The Wolf series s very similar to the Longmire series.

All of The Project Series by Alex Lukeman. https://www.amazon.com/The-Project-...8&qid=1500388665&sr=1-1&keywords=Alex+Lukeman

There are a couple other series and some singles, but cannot recall them All


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

po boy said:


> Michael Connelly's The Late Show just came out a few minutes ago and I got it.
> I haven't commented in a while. Some of what I have read.
> 
> All of the Walt Longmire Series and all of the David Wolf Series by Jeff Carson. The Wolf series s very similar to the Longmire series.
> ...



When you finish The Late Show, could you post a quick review. Interested in the new series. Thanks


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

keenataz said:


> When you finish The Late Show, could you post a quick review. Interested in the new series. Thanks


This the latest book in the Harry Bosch series. All of them are great reads.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

keenataz said:


> When you finish The Late Show, could you post a quick review. Interested in the new series. Thanks


Finished the Late Show.... Off to a slow start, but couldn't put it down as I got into it. I had pre-ordered it and forgot that it is a new series and worth the read,
Just go Alex Lukeman's new book "Solomon's Gold" and will start that. 
Another Series that I finished is John Jordan Mystery Series by Michael Lister and just pre-ordered book 15. Michael Connelly gives an introduction and Harry Bosch appears in a few of them.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Free Six John Jordan Mystery Series and Text to Speech Enabled


----------



## warrpath4x4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Home invasion, it's the 8th book in the "home" series by A. American


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I started "Almost Sisters" by Joshilyn Jackson the other day. She's becoming one of favorite authors.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Eat, Pray, Love and The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Eat, Pray, Love and The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


I couldn't finish "Eat, Pray, Love" but the "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" is absolutely wonderful. Stieg Larsson passed away in 2004, after completing the first three books. In 2015, a fourth book was released in the series written by David Lagercrantz, and another, "The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye" will be released next month.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I couldn't finish "Eat, Pray, Love" but the "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" is absolutely wonderful. Stieg Larsson passed away in 2004, after completing the first three books. In 2015, a fourth book was released in the series written by David Lagercrantz, and another, "The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye" will be released next month.


Have you read the "newer" book? I haven't yet. Been hemming and hawing. First 3 were so good, worried it won't live up to it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Have you read the "newer" book? I haven't yet. Been hemming and hawing. First 3 were so good, worried it won't live up to it.


The Girl in the Spider's Web? Yes, and it's as good as Stieg Larsson's three novels. I'll have to reread it before the next one.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Anyone here into Orson Scott Card?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bed,Breakfast and Murder.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I've read several books in the last few weeks, but nothing good enough to to be worth noting. September looks to be a better reading month with new books from- Craig Johnson, Diana Rowland, and Stephen and Owen King, among others. New ones from Dan Brown, Joe Hill, and a Harry Bosch from Micheal Connelly in October.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Been rathe rquiet here too. I am reading one of the older Jeffrey Deaver Sachs/Rhymes mysteries. In a bit of a slump right now, hard to find many that hook me.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bed,Breakfast and Murder


----------



## Rosco99 (Mar 9, 2013)

keenataz said:


> Been rathe rquiet here too. I am reading one of the older Jeffrey Deaver Sachs/Rhymes mysteries. In a bit of a slump right now, hard to find many that hook me.


Try Dick Francis good reads involve Horses his son is continuing


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Bed,Breakfast and Murder


Finished it pretty good.
On to something else.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Just finished "Wooly" by Ben Mezrich. It's about genetic engineering and the goal to someday bring back wooly mammoths. Not a great book in itself but is leading me down some other interesting paths regarding genetic engineering and why we might want mammoths to repopulate the Tundra. https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/519000/the-russian-scientists-bringing-back-the-ice-age/


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

The Time Machine by H.G. Wells


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I started Noah Trevor's "Born a Crime" and it's excellent.


----------



## warrpath4x4 (Oct 8, 2013)

I am re-reading the whole "home" series


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished "Born A Crime" and highly recommend it. I just downloaded the new Walt Longmire, and the latest in Diana Rowland's "White Trash Zombie" series. I can't decide which to start...


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Reading "The Company" by Robert Littel. Kind of a novelization history of the CIA. Halfway through a large book-900 pages. Pretty interesting and good. Has a mix of fictional and historical figures. A warning-it doesn't put the CIA in the best light, actually shows them as human beings, warts, mistakes and all.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Decided on "The Western Star" by Craig Johnson, excellent but much darker than the prior books. I started "White Trash Zombie, Unchained" yesterday, and it's laugh out loud funny.

Next up is "The Girl Who Takes An Eye for An Eye" by David Langercranz. After that, I think the Stephen and Owen King book, "Sleeping Beauties". It comes out on September 26th.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Decided on "The Western Star" by Craig Johnson, excellent but much darker than the prior books. I started "White Trash Zombie, Unchained" yesterday, and it's laugh out loud funny.
> 
> Next up is "The Girl Who Takes An Eye for An Eye" by David Langercranz. After that, I think the Stephen and Owen King book, "Sleeping Beauties". It comes out on September 26th.


Reading "The Girl in the Spider's Web". About a quarter through. Still a bit undecided on it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Reading "The Girl in the Spider's Web". About a quarter through. Still a bit undecided on it.


I liked "Spider's Web", what do you think now?

I'm enjoying "The Girl Who Takes An Eye For An Eye" now.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Reading Slow Burn


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I liked "Spider's Web", what do you think now?
> 
> I'm enjoying "The Girl Who Takes An Eye For An Eye" now.


It took awhile to get into the flow of it, but once I did it was good. Hard to tell it was a different author.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Reading Slow Burn


Sounds great, ordering the series now. Thanks


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished the latest "Girl" book, and it was excellent. I'm now going to reread the Harry Potter series, my youngest daughter and I are going to Harry Potter World at Universal Hollywood next month.


----------



## 1OldBear (Oct 5, 2017)

Deppe, Carol: _Breed Your Own Vegetable Varieties. _It's a tad technical but anyone who has successfully gotten through sixth grade math can follow it if you take your time. Very interesting and very possible.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Just finished Luminaries by Eleanor Catton. Not sure what is next.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just started Nora Roberts (in a new genre) "Year One: Chronicles of the One". It's an SHTF fantasy, a new direction for her writing. 

"Year One" is my 54th book this year, I set a goal of 50 books on GoodRead's reading challenge.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I just started Nora Roberts (in a new genre) "Year One: Chronicles of the One". It's an SHTF fantasy, a new direction for her writing.
> 
> "Year One" is my 54th book this year, I set a goal of 50 books on GoodRead's reading challenge.


I have seen that, let me know how it is please?

I just goy Amazon deal on Parting Shot which contains a character from his recent Promise Falls trilogy. That trilogy ended with the novel 23, which sad to say was a waste of time and money.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I just started Nora Roberts (in a new genre) "Year One: Chronicles of the One". It's an SHTF fantasy, a new direction for her writing.
> 
> "Year One" is my 54th book this year, I set a goal of 50 books on GoodRead's reading challenge.


I'd be interested in what you think of this one also.

I just started American War A Novel by Omar El Akkad


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm torn on "Year One: Chronicles of the One". On the one hand, I'll read the next book, on the other it left much to be desired. I don't read romance novels, OK I will very occasionally read historical semi romance as long as it's a bodice ripper, and this wasn't overly romantic but there were couples and couple-y things. 

I'm hoping that Roberts builds more on the fantasy/SHTF, especially the supernatural, in the next book.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Just finished the new Virgil Flowers book by John Sandford.
“Deep Freeze”. I love that f’ing Flowers.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> Just finished the new Virgil Flowers book by John Sandford.
> “Deep Freeze”. I love that f’ing Flowers.


I'm downloading "Dark of the Moon" as I type. Thank you.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm torn on "Year One: Chronicles of the One". On the one hand, I'll read the next book, on the other it left much to be desired. I don't read romance novels, OK I will very occasionally read historical semi romance as long as it's a bodice ripper, and this wasn't overly romantic but there were couples and couple-y things.
> 
> I'm hoping that Roberts builds more on the fantasy/SHTF, especially the supernatural, in the next book.


Thank you for the review.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm reading "10 days in a Mad House". Written by Nellie Bly who got herself committed to Blackwell Island's mental institution to try and better the conditions. So far, very good read!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hiddensprings said:


> I'm reading "10 days in a Mad House". Written by Nellie Bly who got herself committed to Blackwell Island's mental institution to try and better the conditions. So far, very good read!


I saw a blurb about this and it looked interesting.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Finished Stephanie Plum and onto "The Jealous Kind" by James Lee Burke. He's one of my favorite authors although I prefer Dave Robicheaux to the Holland family series.


 How do you finish those ? Doesn’t Janet write one about every afternoon ?
Yeah. I read them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> How do you finish those ? Doesn’t Janet write one about every afternoon ?
> Yeah. I read them.


I haven't read the latest one (Hardcore 24), but they are laugh out loud funny.


----------



## 1OldBear (Oct 5, 2017)

Just finished _The Genius of Birds_. Totally amazing. Read it!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm torn on "Year One: Chronicles of the One". On the one hand, I'll read the next book, on the other it left much to be desired. I don't read romance novels, OK I will very occasionally read historical semi romance as long as it's a bodice ripper, and this wasn't overly romantic but there were couples and couple-y things.
> 
> I'm hoping that Roberts builds more on the fantasy/SHTF, especially the supernatural, in the next book.


Thanks I think I'll give this one a pass.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm starting the newest James Lee Burke, "Robicheaux" today. It's a good day when there is a new James Lee Burke novel.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm reading Joel Salatin's "Folks, This Ain't Normal".

This guy should run for President!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Was reading the last Sue Grafton book but interrupted it for the new book about the Trump White House....Fire and Fury.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> Was reading the last Sue Grafton book but interrupted it for the new book about the Trump White House....Fire and Fury.


The abject stupidity of the White House can't make me put down a James Lee Burke book, Wolff's Fire and Fury is next tho. 

How is it so far?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> The abject stupidity of the White House can't make me put down a James Lee Burke book, Wolff's Fire and Fury is next tho.
> 
> How is it so far?


"Robicheaux" was excellent, I haven't come across a bad James Lee Burke book yet. I can't do the stupidity of the White House right now, so I started "Hidden Figures" by Margot Lee Shetterly.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I read a bunch of mediocre or slightly better mysteries, and started the 50th anniversary edition of Jubilee by Margaret Walker yesterday.


----------



## 1OldBear (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm about to start _The River Bank_ by Kij Johnson. It's a sequel to _The Wind in the Willows_, but written in 2017. Naturally the cast of characters is more diverse than the original but the opening pages seem to capture the tone of the original. I rather hope to enjoy this.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

1OldBear said:


> I'm about to start _The River Bank_ by Kij Johnson. It's a sequel to _The Wind in the Willows_, but written in 2017. Naturally the cast of characters is more diverse than the original but the opening pages seem to capture the tone of the original. I rather hope to enjoy this.


Thank you for bringing this up... I think I'd enjoy it too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> I read a bunch of mediocre or slightly better mysteries, and started the 50th anniversary edition of Jubilee by Margaret Walker yesterday.


I enjoyed "Jubilee" and started "You" by Caroline Kepnes. I'm hoping it's a better than mediocre thriller...


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

When I was in high school some 30 some years ago, for English class we had to read The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck. I loved that book! Decided it was time to read it again.

It starts out with a young man from China on his wedding day. The book goes over pretty much this whole guys life - starting on his wedding day to the end of the book when he is an old man.

It's a very good read, as the man is nothing but a poor farmer who owns a little land. His new wife is a woman from a rich family's house who was just a slave in the house. His Father had arranged this marriage - so he didn't even know what his new bride would look like.

The book goes over all of their struggles - from famines in the land, to the good times.

I just recently discovered this book is actually the first of a trilogy.

I've now started reading Sons - the 2nd book.

The Good Earth is a VERY good book!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I started "News of the World" by Paulette Jiles the other day. It's set just after the Civil War in Texas, and it's quite good.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I just recently discovered this book is actually the first of a trilogy.
> 
> I've now started reading Sons - the 2nd book.
> 
> The Good Earth is a VERY good book!


I read that book a long time ago and enjoyed it very much. I had no idea it was the first of a trilogy either. Thanks, hopefully the library has it.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

roadless said:


> I read that book a long time ago and enjoyed it very much. I had no idea it was the first of a trilogy either. Thanks, hopefully the library has it.


Our Library only had The Good Earth. I had to get Sons and A House Divided by interlibrary loan.

Sons is pretty good too.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been on a quest over the past few years to read the books that I loved when I was younger and also those I was introduced to in school. Forgot how much I loved some of the classics. In discussions with my husband we discovered that he had not in fact read many of the great children's books - just thought he had because he saw the films. I read voraciously as a child and teenager as did he but he was more interested in Popular Mechanics etc.

This month I am reading Cider with Rosie - for the third time in my life.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I started Garden Spells by Sarah Addison Allen, and it's pretty good.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I download all the free classics I can find on Kindle. Just caught a ton of Montgomery's Anne of Green Gables books couple weeks ago. LOVED the Good Earth and did read the trilogy--amazing stuff. I could read the Five Little Peppers books a million times over. Janet Evanovich is a hoot!

I read almost everything and anything, just not so much the thriller/fantasy genre any more with the PTSD now, or anything I can tell will trigger exacerbation. 

I started reading at three. Books are the ONE constant in my life and they save my behind/sanity.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I started an Audible original that is based on podcasts (I think) it's called "West Cork" by Sam Bungey and Jennifer Forde. The format is different, but the content is good so I'm sticking it out.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm still out on the Audible thing. There will come a day where the progressive brain stuff I have will prevent me from reading, and I just get too itchy with audiobooks (also why I don't watch movies or TV hardly ever). I will keep exploring. Sounds like something based on podcasts might hold my attention better...thanks for that, Ms. Pixie!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

kinnb said:


> I'm still out on the Audible thing. There will come a day where the progressive brain stuff I have will prevent me from reading, and I just get too itchy with audiobooks (also why I don't watch movies or TV hardly ever). I will keep exploring. Sounds like something based on podcasts might hold my attention better...thanks for that, Ms. Pixie!!


I really can't sit to read for very long anymore (I fall asleep, and due to health issues have to sit/stand periodically) so audible books allow me to do chores, housework, etc. while reading. It's a win/win.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

After a few quite forgettable books, I started the Travis McGee series "The Deep Blue Good-By", and so far it's not bad. 

I did discover that Stephen King has a new book out in May, so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Just finished” Robicheaux.” Dark but enjoyable. Got the book on the Lincoln County War “The Kid” mentioned in the book.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Just finished _Hillbilly Elegy_. Excellent read!
I kept finding myself thinking, “I know these people.”

Ben Sasse _The Vanishing American Adult_ was also excellent. 
Not really another bemoaning of “kids these days!” but rather, like myself, a parent of this generation who had some genuinely good ideas and observations.

(A rational Republican, I kind of hope this is his toe in the water for a presidential run)


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> Just finished” Robicheaux.” Dark but enjoyable. Got the book on the Lincoln County War “The Kid” mentioned in the book.


Let me know how you like "The Kid", please. James Lee just finish the sequel to "Robicheaux" (it was dark), I follow him on Facebook. It scares me that he's aging, how do you deal with no more books of his caliber?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

ErinP said:


> Just finished Hillbilly Elegy. Excellent read.
> I kept finding myself thinking, “I know these people.”
> 
> Ben Sasse “The Vanishing American Adult” was also excellent.
> Not really another bemoaning of “kids these days!” but rather, like myself, a parent of this generation who had some genuinely good ideas and observations.


I seriously enjoyed "Hillbilly Elegy". I'm an escape read of mostly fiction but "Hillbilly Elegy" and "Born a Crime" by Noah Trevor were just wonderful. 

I'll look into "The Vanishing American Adult", thanks.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

(Btw, I read The Fireman about a year ago and had the same thought, his best since Heart Shaped Box)


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

ErinP said:


> (Btw, I read The Fireman about a year ago and had the same thought, his best since Heart Shaped Box)


Joe Hill rapidly became one of my favorite authors. Did you read the Stephen and Owen King collaboration, "Sleeping Beauties"? A good solid book, with a very interesting plot.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

No. The last King I read was _11.22.63._
Not for any specific reason, just havent tracked him down lately.
I’ll put it on my list


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

ErinP said:


> No. The last King I read was _11.22.63._
> Not for any specific reason, just havent tracked him down lately.
> I’ll put it on my list


Did you like 11.22.63? Honestly, I couldn't finish it and I've been a King fan forever.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes.
I loved it, actually.
One of my favorites. But IIRC, it took me about halfway (and...King. So halfway was like the first 953 pages ) to really get to where I HAD to keep going.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Did you like 11.22.63? Honestly, I couldn't finish it and I've been a King fan forever.



Wow time to disagree. I liked it. And his Bill Hodges Trilogy was very good too, in my opinion.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

ErinP said:


> Yes.
> I loved it, actually.
> One of my favorites. But IIRC, it took me about halfway (and...King. So halfway was like the first 953 pages ) to really get to where I HAD to keep going.


Maybe I didn't give it long enough... I'll try again.



keenataz said:


> Wow time to disagree. I liked it. And his Bill Hodges Trilogy was very good too, in my opinion.


I thoroughly enjoyed the trilogy, and was sad when it ended.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I started (and finished) "Quiddich Through The Ages" by Kennilworthy Whisp and JK Rowling yesterday, and it was excellent. Ms. Rowling donated all profit to Lumas and Comic Relief. 

I had never read Stephen King's "Christine" so I started that this afternoon, so far it's meh.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

King's "Christine" never did get much better... and I'll start "Mystic River" by Dennis Lehane in the morning.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> King's "Christine" never did get much better... and I'll start "Mystic River" by Dennis Lehane in the morning.



Actually that is on my reading list on Kindle.

I just finsished The Bishop's Pawn by Steve Berry. If you have read his Cotton Malone books, you will know what you will get. Except this is his first adventure. Spoiler Alert-he survives. Finished in 2 days so must have been good.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Actually that is on my reading list on Kindle.
> 
> I just finsished The Bishop's Pawn by Steve Berry. If you have read his Cotton Malone books, you will know what you will get. Except this is his first adventure. Spoiler Alert-he survives. Finished in 2 days so must have been good.


Mystic River is pretty good so far, it kept me on the treadmill longer than usual because I wasn't watching the clock, and that's saying something. 

I shall put The Bishop's Pawn in my Audible wish list, or should I start with the Cotton Malone books?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Mystic River is pretty good so far, it kept me on the treadmill longer than usual because I wasn't watching the clock, and that's saying something.
> 
> I shall put The Bishop's Pawn in my Audible wish list, or should I start with the Cotton Malone books?



Well it is kind of odd. Because it is the 12 or 13 book. But since it is his firs case you could start with it. There are lines like "well it was the first of many mistakes I was to make in my career"where it kind of refers to th eother books. But I would say it can be done first.

The Templar Legacy is the actual first book in the series. And like most series the first 3-4 are the best.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Just finished The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Charles Frazier released a new novel yesterday! He isn't prolific, but I love his novels. This one is set during the Civil War, the title is "Varina". I'll start it as soon as I finish this young adult urban fantasy, "City of Bones: The Mortal Instruments" it's not bad, and I'll probably continue the series.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> I started Garden Spells by Sarah Addison Allen, and it's pretty good.


I really enjoy Sarah Addison Allen's books. I just finished her book "The Sugar Queen"-actually listened to the audiobook while mucking out our cattle barns. I think you would really like it. I'm going to see if our library has "The Peach Keeper". Take care.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

DianeWV said:


> I really enjoy Sarah Addison Allen's books. I just finished her book "The Sugar Queen"-actually listened to the audiobook while mucking out our cattle barns. I think you would really like it. I'm going to see if our library has "The Peach Keeper". Take care.


Thank you. I have spare credits to use too.


----------



## Rosco99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Planned Parenthood *Kills babys*
_far more than guns kill people_


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Rosco99 said:


> Planned Parenthood *Kills babys*
> _far more than guns kill people_


I'm sorry you're so confused, this thread is about books.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Just finished Dark Matter by Blake Crouch


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

IMFoghorn said:


> Just finished Dark Matter by Blake Crouch


Crouch's Wayward Pines trilogy has been on my wish list for quite awhile, have you read them?


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Crouch's Wayward Pines trilogy has been on my wish list for quite awhile, have you read them?


This is my first book by Crouch. It probably won't be the last.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Reading 'Catcher in the Rye' currently, Never read it before but it was mentioned a couple times in another book I had finished. Its written in the manner a 16 year old (the main character) talks/thinks. Its kind of like a train wreck, I just can't put it down. I'm probably one of few adults that has never had to read it in school.

I do see why it was banned in the 50's. The language for today is very mild, but for 1950 it would have been shocking.


----------



## audrey77 (May 15, 2018)

Finished recently The Master of the Day of Judgement by Leo Perutz. Great book and my favorite in the genre of Detective fiction after the stories about Sherlock.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Just finished Stephen King's latest the Outsider. If you like his recent Bill Hodges trilogy (I did), you'll like this one too


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Just finished Stephen King's latest the Outsider. If you like his recent Bill Hodges trilogy (I did), you'll like this one too


The Outsider next on my list. I'm reading the Dark Queen, it's the latest in the Jane Yellowrock series by Faith Hunter.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Just finsishing The Death of Mrs. Westaway by Ruth Ware. Cannot rate it high enough. If you like a gothic type mystery I encourage anyone to give it a try.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Darren said:


> I had forgotten that King's family are writers. I stopped reading King's books after Pet Semetary. For some reason I found that profoundly disturbing.
> I stopped reading Kings years ago, when I worked with mentally disturbed young people. Our worst case was a girl, she read all kings novels. The psychiatrist forbided. The reading of this man's book in our psychiatry Unit. The girl improved with time. But she only was allowed to read classic books. (NO ALLAN POE FOR SURE)
> 
> I'm reading _The Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailors_ which details the naval battle in the Philipine Sea that matched Japanese battleships against American destroyers.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just finished Scouting on Two Continents, by Frederick Russell Burnham. A darn good read.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm in the middle of "The Fifth Season" by NK Jemisin. It's the first book in Broken Earth series, and it's excellent.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Right now I'm reading A Swollen Red Sun by Matthew McBride. I have read many Nancy Allen and Daniel Woodrell books.

big rockpile


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Did anyone participate in the Great American read?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Forcast said:


> Did anyone participate in the Great American read?


The event by PBS where you vote for your favorite books? I did.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

A Year In The South — 1865. By Stephen V. Ash


----------



## Ethan of Klopfenheimr (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't get as much time to read as I'd like, so I mostly listen to audiobooks or the like while I'm at work. I use Librivox, free app with public domain works, read by volunteers.
I've mostly listened to some short story collections.
Last week it was The Prose Edda, and this week it's The Kalevala.


----------



## Southernboy (Jan 29, 2012)

The Unsettling of America by Wendell Berry


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Southernboy said:


> The Unsettling of America by Wendell Berry


A very enlightening read for me and very relevant today.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

The curious incident of the dog in the night-time by Mark Haddon


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

IMFoghorn said:


> The curious incident of the dog in the night-time by Mark Haddon


Excellent book. I thoroughly enjoyed the story, and the information is supposed to be fact based. 

I'm about half way through Michael Connelly's latest, "Dark Sacred Night". It's a team up of Connelly's latest detective Rene Ballard and Harry Bosch. It's good. 

I recently finished John Grisham's "The Reckoning" it wasn't as good...


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Excellent book. I thoroughly enjoyed the story, and the information is supposed to be fact based.
> 
> I'm about half way through Michael Connelly's latest, "Dark Sacred Night". It's a team up of Connelly's latest detective Rene Ballard and Harry Bosch. It's good.
> 
> I recently finished John Grisham's "The Reckoning" it wasn't as good...


Darn I was loking forward to Grishams newest

I am reading the Jon Sanford Virgil Flowers series. Just as good as his Lucas Davenport series.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I discovered, and my youngest daughter is obsessed, with The Chronicles of St. Mary's by Jodi Taylor. It's a time displacement (can't say time travel) by a group of historians. Can't say more.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I discovered, and my youngest daughter is obsessed, with The Chronicles of St. Mary's by Jodi Taylor. It's a time displacement (can't say time travel) by a group of historians. Can't say more.


I've read those - they're a fun read.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

3rd reading of a long gifted copy of "Uncle Tom's Cabin".


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Just finished Liberty:1784 by Robert Conroy.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just finished The Valley of the Dolls by Jacqueline Susann. I'd read it years ago, and I remember liking it, but apparently my tastes have changed...

I'm currently reading Book 8 in the Chronicles of St. Mary's- And the Rest is History.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I actually liked "Every Night, Josephine!" by Jacquelin Susann much better than Valley. All about her dog


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just started James Lee Burke's new Robicheaux novel, "The New Iberia Blues". So far it's as stellar as all his other books.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

The Underground Railroad by Colson Whitehead


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Just finished the Coversations with God series. Interesting in a New-Agey sort of way. Wouldn't particularly recommend unless interested in contemporary morality and philosophy. 

Just started The Philosophy of Freedom first edition, Rudolph Steiner. Thought provoking in the most literal sense.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> I just started Nora Roberts (in a new genre) "Year One: Chronicles of the One". It's an SHTF fantasy, a new direction for her writing.
> 
> "Year One" is my 54th book this year, I set a goal of 50 books on GoodRead's reading challenge.


I started "Of Blood and Bone: Chronicles of the One, the next in the series by Nora Roberts. This one starts off nicely with more supernatural stuff.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I started "Of Blood and Bone: Chronicles of the One, the next in the series by Nora Roberts. This one starts off nicely with more supernatural stuff.


I took a look at the description of this book and put myself on the waiting list at my local library. It must be very popular, it came out in 2017,two years aog, our library system has 65 copies and I'm number 123 on the waiting list!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

alida said:


> I took a look at the description of this book and put myself on the waiting list at my local library. It must be very popular, it came out in 2017,two years aog, our library system has 65 copies and I'm number 123 on the waiting list!


"Of Blood and Bone" is the second book in the series, the first is "Year One"- it came out in 2017.

They really do need to be read in order.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> "Of Blood and Bone" is the second book in the series, the first is "Year One"- it came out in 2017.
> 
> They really do need to be read in order.


Ah, my answer wasn't worded correctly. I did put "Year One" on hold through my library system. I agree that series really need to be read in order. If I like book one I'll put the second one on hold too.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> "Of Blood and Bone" is the second book in the series, the first is "Year One"- it came out in 2017.
> 
> They really do need to be read in order.


Well, on Saturday I was able to pick up Year One from the library,much earlier than I expected given there were so many people ahead of me on the waiting list. I have been captivated by this book and never in a million years would I have thought Nora Roberts was the writer. I was reading it on a bus out to visit some relatives today and missed my stop! On the return trip I looked up, thinking the bus was stopping for a passenger and then noticed everyone was getting off. Yes, we were at the end of the route (where I am supposed to get off). That almost 90 minute drive went by in a flash. 

I just put the second book on hold.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I just finished A Man Called Ove by Fredrik Backman.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just finished "Daisy Jones and the Six". It was a good read about music in the 70s. 

A Man Called Ove, was excellent.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

The year one series is great you will like them I think. I am reading A Dublin student doctor by Patrick Taylor. From the Irish country doctor series I think it is the sixth one . I am enjoying them and every book has a few recipes in the back. I just bought the cook book with Irish recipes and short stories in it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I started another post apocalyptic series called "The Sixth World" by Rebecca Roanhorse. The first book is, "Trail of Lightening" and the second "Storm of Locusts". It's supernatural, and constructed around tribal stories of American Indians.

Roanhorse won a Nebula for "Trail of Lightening", and it was a finalist for a Hugo as well.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Great Expectations. I checked it out a couple of weeks ago and accepted that I was not going to have time for relaxation reading. I was going to return the book to the library. 

Saturday, I needed to get a tire remounted. I began reading, while I waited on the tire, having bypassed the library in haste. I was hooked by the book in two pages. Calling the library today to extend the loan.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Started A Boy, His Dog and the End of the World. About 20% in. Pretty god PA, writing style is a bit strange.

Finished Miracle Creek-well written but not sure if I would recommend it.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

happy hermits said:


> The year one series is great you will like them I think. I am reading A Dublin student doctor by Patrick Taylor. From the Irish country doctor series I think it is the sixth one . I am enjoying them and every book has a few recipes in the back. I just bought the cook book with Irish recipes and short stories in it.


I did like Year One, and I've also finished the second book in the trilogy. "Blood and Bone". My name is on the list at my local library for the final book "The Rise of Magicks" which comes out at the end of this year. 

I read the Patrick Taylor books a few years ago and also enjoyed them. Ireland is one country I still haven't visited,but want to in the near future.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

keenataz said:


> Started A Boy, His Dog and the End of the World. About 20% in. Pretty god PA, writing style is a bit strange.
> 
> Finished Miracle Creek-well written but not sure if I would recommend it.



Finished A Boy, His Dog and the End of the World. Really liked it. It is a story set in a PA world, but not really a PA novel. The writing style takes a bit of time getting used to, as it is a narrator telling the story. So no real dialogue. It is "Bob said we will go"

Once I got used to that, it got me hooked. A couple great surprises towards the end thst no one would see coming.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just finished the latest in the St. Mary's Chronicle series by Jodi Taylor. They're a hoot, just don't call them about time travel. 

I'll start the latest Mercy Thompson in the series tomorrow, the author is Patricia Briggs. Mercy is a shape shifting coyote, and I think this may be the 13th book in the series. They are all wonderful.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Finished A Boy, His Dog and the End of the World. Really liked it. It is a story set in a PA world, but not really a PA novel. The writing style takes a bit of time getting used to, as it is a narrator telling the story. So no real dialogue. It is "Bob said we will go"
> 
> Once I got used to that, it got me hooked. A couple great surprises towards the end thst no one would see coming.


That looks good, I'm going to see if it's on Audible.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I just finished the latest in the St. Mary's Chronicle series by Jodi Taylor. They're a hoot, just don't call them about time travel.
> 
> I'll start the latest Mercy Thompson in the series tomorrow, the author is Patricia Briggs. Mercy is a shape shifting coyote, and I think this may be the 13th book in the series. They are all wonderful.


IP - do the St Mary's Chronicles need to be read in order? My library system doesn't have the first in the series. There are quite a few in the series,but I'd rather hunt down a old copy of the first one if that's important.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

They really should be read in order. There is a very small book that is technically first, "The Very First Damned Thing" but it was written after the first several books, and I didn't read it first. The first Ms. Taylor wrote in the series is, "Just One Damned Thing After Another." 

A lot of things happen quickly in every book, and they are just a fun read. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Finished A Boy, His Dog and the End of the World. Really liked it. It is a story set in a PA world, but not really a PA novel. The writing style takes a bit of time getting used to, as it is a narrator telling the story. So no real dialogue. It is "Bob said we will go"
> 
> Once I got used to that, it got me hooked. A couple great surprises towards the end thst no one would see coming.


I thought of an older book you might enjoy, keenataz. It's called The Story of Edgar Sawtelle by David Wroblewski.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I started another post apocalyptic series called "The Sixth World" by Rebecca Roanhorse. The first book is, "Trail of Lightening" and the second "Storm of Locusts". It's supernatural, and constructed around tribal stories of American Indians.
> 
> Roanhorse won a Nebula for "Trail of Lightening", and it was a finalist for a Hugo as well.


aha! Yesterday I got a notice from the local library telling me that a Rebecca Roanhorse book was waiting for pickup. I couldn't recall when or why I'd put it a request for this. And now I know. I often put myself on the waiting list for books I've read reviews about, or that other people enjoyed reading. Sometimes it's months later before the book is available and I don't care if I have to wait. I know that if I don't put a book "on hold" right away I'll never read it. If I like the choice I put another on hold.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I thought of an older book you might enjoy, keenataz. It's called The Story of Edgar Sawtelle by David Wroblewski.


Thanks I will check it out


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been reading a series of books by author CJ Box. About a game warden. I feel like I'm right there with the main character, Joe Pickett. I'm not reading them in any particular order, but I'll feel sad when I've finished them all.

Although I just heard his latest is out, so I'll have to see if the library has it and get on the waiting list.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

CountryMom22 said:


> I've been reading a series of books by author CJ Box. About a game warden. I feel like I'm right there with the main character, Joe Pickett. I'm not reading them in any particular order, but I'll feel sad when I've finished them all.
> 
> Although I just heard his latest is out, so I'll have to see if the library has it and get on the waiting list.


I enjoy the adventures of Joe Pickett and his family too. I think I've only read the first few books tho. 

Have you read the Longmire mysteries by Craig Johnson? Excellent.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just started "Daughters of the Lake" by Wendy Webb. So far it's "ish ish" which is what my granddaughter says while moving her hand in the "it's OK" gesture.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I enjoy the adventures of Joe Pickett and his family too. I think I've only read the first few books tho.
> 
> Have you read the Longmire mysteries by Craig Johnson? Excellent.



I am up to date on the Joe Pickett series. Like most long lasting series, I find the last few books have varied from all right to great.

Longmire-thanks for reminding me. I read the first one (i think) and liked it, then dropped off my radar.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Into The Forest by Jean Hegland


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

What a day. Atwood's sequel and Stephen King new book. Which to choose.

Just finishing Ruth Ware-The Turn of the Key. Good mystery, with a good, fair twist. Enjoyable.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> What a day. Atwood's sequel and Stephen King new book. Which to choose.
> 
> Just finishing Ruth Ware-The Turn of the Key. Good mystery, with a good, fair twist. Enjoyable.


I downloaded "The Institute" this morning, and I'll start it in a few minutes. 

Did you read the latest in the Millennial series? It's "The Girl Who Lived Twice", and it's excellent.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I'm odd man out again...
I'm reading a text on crystalline growth in metal manufacture...
(AND a dictionary on industrial terminology so I can understand a few of the $400 words  )


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

JeepHammer said:


> I'm odd man out again...
> I'm reading a text on crystalline growth in metal manufacture...
> (AND a dictionary on industrial terminology so I can understand a few of the $400 words  )


Is that a murder mystery or sci-fi?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I downloaded "The Institute" this morning, and I'll start it in a few minutes.
> 
> Did you read the latest in the Millennial series? It's "The Girl Who Lived Twice", and it's excellent.


I did, I am find the series just as good as original.

I decided to go with Testament.

Please letme know how the Institute is. Thanks


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I'd have to say a murder mystery the way I mangle the pronunciation & definitions... 

No 'SciFy' in it, just a LOT of dry a chalk explanations of stuff I can't afford to do...


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I've discovered audio books. My son has been wanting me to read a trilogy, the first was Pillars of the Earth, by Ken Follette. It had 943 pages. I just did not have the time to read it in the 2 weeks for a checked out library book and had to recheck it. I was trying to get it finished before it was due and read for six hours one night in bed. The next day I could hardly use my left hand to sweep or pick up objects. I had to skip a day of reading.

The thought of getting the next book did not interest me even though I enjoyed the book. So I looked at the audio books available. I can cook, clean, craft and drive while listening, I'm hooked.

My eyes do not do well if I am on the iPhone or iPad too long so I figured I would not do well with kindle, although my granddaughter loves hers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I love audiobooks!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I love audiobooks!


I think the idea of audio books are wonderful, I just wish I could listen and understand the stories. I can hear the words, I understand the sentences and what characters are saying, but I can not "see" the story in my head as the dialogue goes along. 
I have no problem following the dialogue in podcasts or radio discussions,talks and old radio dramas, maybe because they're meant to be heard rather than read.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> I did, I am find the series just as good as original.
> 
> I decided to go with Testament.
> 
> Please letme know how the Institute is. Thanks


The Institute was ish-ish (Ok in granddaughter speak). Most King novels grab me and won't let go, this one not so much. It wasn't horrible, it wasn't great. 

I started the new Longmire yesterday, Land of Wolves. So far it's good. 

I think next on the list is a Margaret Atwood binge, A Handmaid's Tale, and The Testaments.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I just finished Hazards of Time Travel by Joyce Carol Oates. I like time travel in books. This one left more questions than answers for me. Maybe rereading would help but I'm going to bother.


----------



## kotori (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm not reading anything too fun right now, just housebuilding books to try and get a floorplan or two of mine up to snuff for engineer approval, but when I get some free time I'm going to reread some Tamora Pierce books. Beka Cooper series is probably what I'll go for. Its like a buddy cop series set in a magical land.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

kotori said:


> I'm not reading anything too fun right now, just housebuilding books to try and get a floorplan or two of mine up to snuff for engineer approval, but when I get some free time I'm going to reread some Tamora Pierce books. Beka Cooper series is probably what I'll go for. Its like a buddy cop series set in a magical land.


Thank you! I'm always looking for a new series, and Beka Cooper looks good.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you! I'm always looking for a new series, and Beka Cooper looks good.



Did you finish the Institute, if so any good?

I finished The Testament. I liked it better than the Handmaid's Tale. Quite good actually


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Did you finish the Institute, if so any good?
> 
> I finished The Testament. I liked it better than the Handmaid's Tale. Quite good actually


The Institute was OK. I finished it, but it didn't captivate me like most of King's work. Johnson's Land of Wolves was excellent. 

I started The Handmaid's Tale yesterday, it's been years since I read it, and after that The Testament.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I finished The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood, The Clockmaker's Daughter by Kate Morton (dragged in spots), The Ninth House by Leigh Bardugo (good, and is the beginning of a series), The Guardians by John Grisham (it was not another A Time to Kill or The Juror as I hoped), and am now on The Night Fire by Michael Connelly (I've never read a bad novel by Mr. Connelly). I will start The Testament by Margaret Atwood next.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

After Irish Pixie mentioned Jodi Taylor's series "Chronicles of St. Mary's" books a few months ago I borrowed the first, then the second,third,fourth etc from my library. I ended up buying the 10th,and possibly last of that series instead of borrowing it - because my library system decided to stop purchasing her books! Humph! I also read her first compilation of short stories and may purchase it, plus the second book of short stories. 

I read the Handmaids Tale when it first came out in 1985, and was captivated by the story right from the start. I had to read some of her books in high school and university and didn't care for most of them then. Handmaids Tale was quite a pleasant change in style (to me). I;m on the waiting list at my local library system for Testaments,though I may buy it - there are approximately 700 copies in various formats available for loan and almost 5000 people on the list waiting. I imagine that by the time my name comes up, there will be copies in used bookstores.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jodi Taylor as a Time Police book out called, "Doing Time", but Audible doesn't have it yet. GRRR. She has other series that I'm going to explore as well.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished The Tattoo Artist of Auschwitz and highly recommend it. Just started Cilka's Journey (a follow up). So far, excellent!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hiddensprings said:


> I just finished The Tattoo Artist of Auschwitz and highly recommend it. Just started Cilka's Journey (a follow up). So far, excellent!


I've read reviews for both books, and they sound excellent.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I


Irish Pixie said:


> Jodi Taylor as a Time Police book out called, "Doing Time", but Audible doesn't have it yet. GRRR. She has other series that I'm going to explore as well.


 I saw a notice about the new series, Time Police. According to Amazon.ca, the book will come out on April 7, 2020. (in Canada, perhaps earlier in the US?)


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

alida said:


> I
> 
> I saw a notice about the new series, Time Police. According to Amazon.ca, the book will come out on April 7, 2020. (in Canada, perhaps earlier in the US?)


I read somewhere that it was supposed to be released in the US on 10/17/19. I just checked Amazon, and it's only on Kindle right now. There is a Kindle around here somewhere...


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I read somewhere that it was supposed to be released in the US on 10/17/19. I just checked Amazon, and it's only on Kindle right now. There is a Kindle around here somewhere...


ah, I do see that Amazon.ca offers that version now. I guess I'll just have to wait,patiently. I hear that patience is a virtue...
I don't have a Kindle,they're hard on my eyes so I don't pay attention to Kindle options.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Just finished Andrew Hodges' Alan Turing The Enigma What an interesting, sad life.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and am an avid reader.

Just finished Cilka's Journey by Heather Morris. It is a follow up book to The Tattooist of Auschwitz which I read last week. Both books are beautiful, heartrending, joyful, sorrowful and so well written.

Also finished a series of books about a P.I. in the Alaskan bush named Kate Shugak, written by Dana Stabenow. Very interesting with lots of history about Alaska and very fast paced enjoyable read.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Welcome. There are a bunch of voracious readers here.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

(Spoilers) I just finished "Whistlin' Dixie in a Nor'easter" by Lisa Patton. 

The fact it took place in Vermont, though fictional, was what made me borrow it. The story and characters were two-dimensional and the prose/writing style was pretty basic. The Vermont characters in the book were stereotypes, as were the other two nationalities mentioned. I normally make it a promise to finish a book I start so I at least have the whole picture to base a conclusion off of. This book had me skimming the last chapter and epilogue just to wrap it up.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I hate when a book looks promising and then just isn't enjoyable. I don't usually finish them, and commend you that you do. 

I'm reading Trophy Hunt by CJ Box, I hit a sale on Joe Pickett books via Audible. I like Joe. 

I'm waiting for Charlaine Harris' new book, "Gunnie Rose" to come out in the middle of January. The series is no Sookie Stackhouse or Midnight, Texas, but it's good. There's a new Mercy Thompson (Patricia Briggs) coming out in March. And Darynda Jones is starting a new series (her last was Charley Davidson) in April. 

The book I'm most looking forward to is American Demon by Kim Harrison in June. It's the continuation of her Rachel Morgan series. I'm just slightly less excited about the Hunger Games prequel in May by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

I finally got The Institute by Stephen King from the library yesterday and can hardly put it down. I am going to say this is one of the best books I have read by him in many years.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I liked The Stand. There are several of his that I can’t get past the first few pages.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

IlliniosGal said:


> I finally got The Institute by Stephen King from the library yesterday and can hardly put it down. I am going to say this is one of the best books I have read by him in many years.


I enjoyed The Institute, but it wasn't one of my favorites. I read King and Joe Hill (his son) books as soon as they come out.



Alice In TX/MO said:


> I liked The Stand. There are several of his that I can’t get past the first few pages.


The Stand is one of my absolute favorites by Stephen King. I like all the "weird" ones like Dreamcatcher, Cell, Bag of Bones, and The Talisman series with Peter Straub. I have a very good friend that loves King like it do, but she reads him for the horror and I read him for the fantasy.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

I like King too. Speaking of horror/suspense writers, one of my favorite all time books is by Dean Koontz called "Watchers". It is a riveting book especially if you like dogs. I'm listening to Koontz again... called "The Good Guys" while I am taking down and packing all these freaking Christmas decorations. LOL! (Reminder to self, next year will be a minimalist Christmas!)


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Some months back I read "The Woman in the Window" by A.J. Finn. Really good thriller. If I'm not mistaken, this novel was the author's first. I saw where they are making a movie of this book.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have been listening to Jane Eyre while driving distance during the holidays. I also listened to Anne of Green Gables. I also have Room with a View.
I am reading “ One Second After”.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

vickinell said:


> I am reading “ One Second After”.


I read One Second After a few years back. Man, what an eye-opener. It really makes you stop and think - assess your surroundings.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. It makes you reevaluate your bug out or shelter in place plans. The second book is good, but not AS good, because the normal evolution of politics overtakes the survival aspects of the plot.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I just finished PACHINKO BY Min Jin Lee. Well worth the read.

I like reading historical fiction. You can learn so much about different people, different times.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> Jodi Taylor as a Time Police book out called, "Doing Time", but Audible doesn't have it yet. GRRR. She has other series that I'm going to explore as well.


I just started "Doing Time", and it's as enjoyable as the "Chronicles of St. Mary's". Speaking of which, there's a new St. Mary's out on April 16!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I found two more books from Jodi Taylor that our youngest and I enjoyed so much that I sent a hard copy of the first book to our oldest. The Nothing Girl and The Something Girl. 

I read the newest Patricia Briggs novel, Smoke Bitten, and it was just meh. I love Mercy Thompson's world, but this book just went through the motions. 

I did enjoy Darynda Jones' new series that starts with "A Bad Day for Sunshine". And Charlaine Harris' second book in the Gunnie Rose series, "A Longer Fall" was good. 

I'm reading John Grisham's second book in the Camino Island series now, "Camino Winds". It's off to a good start. 

Next up is the prequel to The Hunger Games, "The Ballad of Songbirds and Snakes". It comes out May 19th. I'm looking forward to it. 

What have you read that you really enjoyed?


----------



## 400578 (May 4, 2020)

Just reread the Bobby Adair Slow Burn series. Bobby has alot of good books that I enjoy https://amzn.to/2LoYCFq
Finished Dean Cole's Dimension Space Post Apoc thriller series https://amzn.to/35TWLlf
Any and everything by Martin Cruz Smith the last one is The Siberian Dilemma https://amzn.to/3buV52O
Just started Joshua Gayou's Commune series Another Post Apoc/prepper type series https://amzn.to/2WonWBI


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I have finished the last book of Phillip Kerr’s Bernie Gunther series. Unfortunately he has passed away. 

it maybe my favourite series. Really enjoyed them. Or as much as one can when some deals with Nazi Germany. 

But it is a series that needs to be read in order. 

I don’t normally make recommendations, but they are so good.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I have the Bolton book on order, I don't read fiction so the insider tell all is as close as I get.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I just finished Ken Follett's World Without End. Another great novel set in 1300's England. Well worth the read.

JMO
Doug


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

IMFoghorn said:


> I just finished Ken Follett's World Without End. Another great novel set in 1300's England. Well worth the read.
> 
> JMO
> Doug


I just finished the three-book series.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

po boy said:


> I just finished the three-book series.


I've enjoyed the first two books. Did you think the third book was on par with the first two?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

IMFoghorn said:


> I've enjoyed the first two books. Did you think the third book was on par with the first two?


Yes, once I got into it.
I have a terrible problem sorting out all the characters and the third seemed more difficult but I di recommend it. 
Tom Clancy is an author I find hard to read because o all the characters. My old brain's memory bank memory capacity is lacking.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

po boy said:


> Yes, once I got into it.
> I have a terrible problem sorting out all the characters and the third seemed more difficult but I di recommend it.
> Tom Clancy is an author I find hard to read because o all the characters. My old brain's memory bank memory capacity is lacking.


Thanks. I'll put it on order today. One of the reasons I took so long reading the first two books is that I had to stop often to remind myself how each character was related to the others in the book. Given the times we live in today, World Without End has me wondering. Times change. do people?

JMO
Doug


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The new James Lee Burke novel came out last week, and I'm about halfway through the audio version. It's wonderful of course, all his books are, but now that I've been to New Orleans I realize that the narrator mispronounces some street and place names. And we're definitely going back to NOLA as soon as possible. 

The new Jodi Taylor, Chronicles of St. Mary's book, "Hope for the Best", came out yesterday, and it's already on my iPod. Her Frogmorton Farm series is wonderful too, my daughters and I have read all three books, and loved them. 

And there is another Craig Johnson Longmire book coming out next month. They are always something to look forward to.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

CJ Cherryh....Cyteen....good. Sometimes takes awhile for the plot to jell...


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

This is what I'm reading. I'm only on the second chapter, but I'm loving it so far. Some of you might recognize the author~ 









Communities and Communion in the Texas Hill Country: Primrose, Paul O: 9781457558245: Amazon.com: Books


Communities and Communion in the Texas Hill Country [Primrose, Paul O] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Communities and Communion in the Texas Hill Country



www.amazon.com


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

RobertDane said:


> CJ Cherryh....Cyteen....good. Sometimes takes awhile for the plot to jell...


I've often seen her books, but I've never read one. Cyteen won a Hugo. I will now, thank you.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Just finished Fall of Giants by Ken Follett. It was a good read for me. I now have a better understanding of World War 1 and the way folks lived in the early 1900. Mr Follett put a list of characters (real and imagined) in the front of the book making it much easier to follow than some of his others.


----------

